# Can i sell Q to a private party in Virginia?



## fat dog (Jul 21, 2011)

Can I sell BBQ to a private party (a individual who buys from me and I recieve money from just them) in the state of Virginia? I know if I plan to cater I would need a HD approved commisary, but is this considered catering? Not planing on catering or vending right now just trying to make some extra scratch at the moment. It would be cooked at my home and then picked up or delivered to them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Without the proper license & liability insurance you are probably risking your financial future. If someone got sick on your food I'm sure you & the guy who bought it from you would be sued.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 21, 2011)

Al is right.  The Commonwealth is where I live and do business.  If you're preparing food for profit, you must have a business license, which requires a health permit, and in most cases an OC (occupancy certificate) even if it is just a kitchen. That is where the Fire Marshall inspects your work area. 

After they fleece you, you must set up arrangements for the local municipality to get their cut of the action. (most cities and counties have a meals tax now).  And you must set up for Virginia to get their cut too.

Then get insuranced up to your neck for the future law suits from all of the victims out there, you evil capitalist.

Good Luck


----------



## venture (Jul 21, 2011)

Such is the current state of our once great and free country.

Proceed with great caution my friend.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 21, 2011)

X10... The risk is not worth it IMO. We all love to cook and smoke and want the

world to see and taste. It only takes one.

good luck and be careful...James


----------



## fat dog (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! Good info and exactly what I thought already but was unshure of. Kind of a bummer though.


----------



## rich- (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure if this would work where you are, but people that want my Pepperoni or Jerky, just make a monetary donation


----------

